# Zeugen gesucht! Tote Fische in Langen: Tiere von Pumpanlage zerfetzt



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai








*Zeugen gesucht!
Tote Fische in Langen: Tiere von Pumpanlage zerfetzt​*
Quelle:
http://nord24.de/landkreis-cuxhaven/tote-fische-in-langen-tiere-von-pumpanlage-zerfetzt


_Unbekannte haben die Elektronik der Entwässerungspumpen manipuliert und so zwischen Sonntagabend und Montagfrüh fast den gesamten Inhalt des Beckens in den Grauwallkanal gepumpt.
........................
Durch die Mechanik der Pumpen sind die meisten Tiere zerfetzt worden, andere sterben im sauerstoffarmen Restwasser, das übrigbleibt.
_

----------------------------------------------​

Der Vorsitzende vom Anglersportverein Unterweser hat vollkommen recht, wenn er fragt, wer so was macht und warum!

Es gehört dazu ja nicht nur kriminelle Energie, sondern auch gewisses technisches Wissen..

Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere Angler was mitbekommen, erzählen gehört etc..

*Dann bitte mit der Polizei in Verbindung setzen:*
Das Polizeikommissariat Geestland hofft auf Zeugenhinweise unter 04743/9280.



Vielleicht hat ja jemand etwas mitbekommen!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. April 2017)

*AW: Zeugen gesucht! Tote Fische in Langen: Tiere von Pumpanlage zerfetzt*

"Tierbefreier" mit Ingenieursstudium? Würde mich heutzutage nicht wirklich wundern...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. April 2017)

*AW: Zeugen gesucht! Tote Fische in Langen: Tiere von Pumpanlage zerfetzt*

Jeder mit Hirn würde, ob Tierschutzgedanke oder nicht, verstehen das die Tiere verenden. Das hat dann weder etwas mit der eigenen Einstellung zu tun, noch hegt jemand damit eine gute Absicht.

Ich Tippe auf massive Blödheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Zeugen gesucht! Tote Fische in Langen: Tiere von Pumpanlage zerfetzt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich Tippe auf massive Blödheit.


plus kriminelle Energie...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. April 2017)

*AW: Zeugen gesucht! Tote Fische in Langen: Tiere von Pumpanlage zerfetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> plus kriminelle Energie...



Mit Sicherheit, aber welcher Mehrwert persönlich tritt für mich ein ? Da fehlt mir einfach die Vorstellungskraft, welcher Sinn dahinter steckt.


----------

